# Gentoo: beim boot Kernel panic

## promatt

Irgendwie ist es zz so das wenn ich meinen Linuxrechner starte er mir direkt nach grub einen Kernel panic bringt.

Ich weis nicht woran das liegt, die installation ging ohne probleme ... musste von der cd nur mit noapic starten.

Der genau Kernel Code ist:

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Try using the 'noapic' kernel parameter
```

Hat mir da einer ne idee wie ich diese Problem lösen kann?

Mfg Matt

----------

## korz

Hi,

hast Du auch mal versucht, das System mit "noapic" zu starten?

Gruß

----------

## promatt

Ja habe ich ... aber dann habe ich kein netzwerk (dhcp startet mit fehler) und das sollte ich schon haben damit ich programme emergen kann oder? 

Ich weis wie gesagt selber nicht woran das liegt, vllt ja an den ganzen sata teilen (Festplatten und DVD Laufwerk).

----------

## firefly

 *promatt wrote:*   

> Ja habe ich ... aber dann habe ich kein netzwerk (dhcp startet mit fehler) und das sollte ich schon haben damit ich programme emergen kann oder? 
> 
> Ich weis wie gesagt selber nicht woran das liegt, vllt ja an den ganzen sata teilen (Festplatten und DVD Laufwerk).

 

öhm hast du eventuell vergessen den richtigen netzwerkkarten treiber im kernel zu aktivieren? denn APIC (Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller) hat nichts mit der Netzwerkkarte an sich zu tun.

----------

## korz

Da schließe ich mich der Meinung von firefly an. Ich vermute einfach mal, daß Festplatte, DVD Laufwerk und Netzwerkkarte funktionierten, als Du mit der Live CD und mit "noapic" gebootet hast.  Dann sollten die auch funktionieren, wenn Du das System an sich mit der "noapic"  Option bootest.

Was gibt denn ein

```
dmesg |grep eth
```

aus, wenn Du das System mit der Option "noapic" startest.

Wird vielleicht das Kernel Modul für die Netzwerkkarte nicht automatisch geladen?

----------

## promatt

Also wenn ich diesen Befehl ausführe dann kommt:

```
forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01734:10c6 bound to 0000:00:14.0
```

Also es war so das ich während der Installation wunderbar eine ip hatte ... nur jetzt nach der installation kommt immer wieder diese Meldung das dhcp einen Fehler hat.

----------

## korz

Hmmm, eine Netzwerkkarte wird offensichtlich gefunden und ein Treiber wird geladen. Du hast wohl eine Onboard Netzwerkkarte mit einem Chip von Nvidia (nForce Chipsatz).

Was erscheint denn, wenn Du den Befehl

```
ifconfig eth0
```

ausführst?

Und kannst Du eventuell mal die Fehlermeldung posten, die dhcp ausgibt?

----------

## promatt

Also wenn ich 

```
ifconfig eth0
```

eingebe, dann zeigt er mir keine ipadresse an. Er sagt nur:

```
Link encap:Ethernet 
```

 und dann noch en paar andere sachen

wenn ich nur 

```
ifconfig 
```

eingebe dann zeigt er mir eth0 nicht an ... kann das daran liegen?

Wenn ich 

```
/etc/init.d/net.et0 restart
```

 mache dann zeigt er mir keine Fehler an ... er macht nur !!

----------

## korz

Aha,

eth0 gibt es also. Das heißt, das die Netzwerkkarte funktioniert. Nur wurde ihr keine IP Adresse zugewiesen.

Blöde Frage: Ist denn ein dhcp Klient installiert??? Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß das nicht notwendiger Weise der Fall ist, wenn das System frisch installiert worden ist.

Versuche doch mal folgendes:

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

dhcpcd ist ein dhcp Klient (einer von mehreren). Wenn es funktioniert hat, dann müßtest Du mit 

```
ifconfig eth0
```

eine IP Adresse angezeigt bekommen.

Wenn sowas wie  *Quote:*   

> bash: dhcpcd: command not found

 erscheint, dann ist der Klient nicht installiert. Dann rein mit der Live CD und

```
==> emerge dhcpcd
```

Wenn Du keinen Bock hast, schon wieder mit der Live CD zu booten (mich nervt das, weil das immer so lange dauert), dann kannst Du auch eine IP Adresse und default Route manuell vergeben, vorausgesetzt Du weißt, wie die lauten müssen. Die Befehle 

```
ifconfig
```

und

```
route
```

sind in diesem Fall deine Freunde.

----------

## promatt

Also ein Arbeitskollege hat mir udhcpc emerged (glaube ich zumindest) ... wenn ich den rechner mit noapic in der kernelzeile starte dann kommt immer der Fehler 

```
ERROR: Problem starting needed service net.eth0

       netmount was not started.
```

wenn ich jetzt das mache was du gesagt hast mit 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

dann kommt nur en timeout!

Soll ich es mal mit udhcpc probieren?

----------

## korz

Die Fehlermeldung ist normal. Der Dienst "netmount" benötigt logischer Weise eine funktionierendes Netzwerkport, sonst kann er selbst nicht gestartet werden. 

Versuche es ruhig mal mit udhcpc, vielleicht klappt es ja.

Jetzt bin ich auch langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende. Woher bekommst Du denn die IP Adresse? Ist das ein Router, DSL Modem, Kabel Modem oder ein richtiger DHCP Server? Wenn es ein DSL Modem ist, dann könnte es sein, das dieser ganze PPPoE-Kram fehlt.

Ansonsten wirf noch mal einen Blick auf die Kernelkonfiguration oder versuche mal, das Kernel (und die dazugehörigen Module in /lib/modules/) der Live-CD einfach auf deinen Festplatte zu kopieren und das System damit zu starten.

Viel Erfolg.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was für eine Internetverbindung hast Du denn?

----------

